# Looking for info - TN vs. KY



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

First off, I'm not looking for anyone to tell me where to settle. That's not really what I'm looking for. What I'm looking for is info that might sway which side of the KY/TN border I decide to buy property on. Let me explain...

My wife had been a corporate type for decades. The past couple of years, though, she's been unemployed and maybe the last 6 months or so had pretty much given up on finding a job figuring we'd just "retire a little early". 

And of course, as happens when a person gives up, the phone rang a week ago with someone wanting to know if she would interview with a large corp in Bowling Green, KY. Out of the blue. 

We've spent a fair bit of time around north central TN and south central KY. We initially thought we'd like to settle on the Cumberland Plateau, and we may eventually do just that. But where we've been up to just a few weeks ago, mostly around Jamestown, TN, isn't quite commuting distance to Bowling Green, at least not for us. 

I like TN in a lot of ways. No state income tax. Rural areas tend to be fairly unregulated and no vehicle inspections or emissions testing. The big city areas aren't quite so great, especially with the emissions testing.

(I have an F350 I need to run for a while that wouldn't come close to passing an emissions test as it has a modified exhaust. And honestly, I don't want to deal with that stuff anymore if I don't have to.)

TN does have a Hall Tax that wouldn't affect us much as we don't have a lot of investment income, but no state income tax. TN is not as liberal about "alternative medicine" as some states. 

Then again, we've been doing some work in KY so even though we're not residents of KY, we still get to pay state income tax because we earn money in KY. The rural areas of KY seem a lot like the rural areas of TN as far as the culture and the people. 

I know quite a few of you are in TN and KY so would likely have a pretty qualified opinion about whether there might be reasons to pick one side of the border of the other. It seems that most places we end up are not far from that border. If the wife does end up working around Bowling green, I definitely don't want to be too near Nashville. But heading over towards Lafayette, TN might also be an option if staying in TN is a better choice. 

Country / rural is always a better choice in my mind and even if it does require some commuting. What about things like corruption (state or local?) zoning / permitting for building, the general "leaving people be" kind of thing? What about things like overzealous govt intrusion on people who just want to grow some tomato plants and sweet corn and be left alone? 

Some might say that the line isn't gonna matter a hoot. And for all I know, they might be right. But maybe there are some nuances that I haven't even thought of. That's the reason for the post. Certainly glad to entertain new thoughts or bits of info if you care to share. Who knows, might help someone else that's also reading now or in the future.

Thanks!


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

Hard to beat tennessee. Best roads in the country. Conservative. Diverse. Mighty fine state!!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks, Pinetop Hunting!

TN was my first choice for several years now. I do tend to be a little "one track" in my thinking, though, so I am opening up to the possibility of KY possibly having some good areas as well.

Not that it would mean much to some but Joel Skousen, in Strategic Relocation has a rather high opinion of Bowling Green but doesn't really talk much about the area otherwise. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

we are in Tennessee about an hour from Bowling Green and only about 10 minutes to the TN/KY border. We picked TN for the basic reasons listed above: no income tax, conservative, good roads, and very good to those trying to establish a farm (Ag Enhancement grants are the BEST!) We are in Robertson County (Springfield, TN)which is still very agricultural and wants to stay that way. Many of the other counties surrounding Nashville are growing too fast and simply loaded up with subdivisions, malls, strip malls, and junk. The areas that you spoke of are nice as well if you are looking for more rural, "country" type places in TN but where your wife could commute into Bowling Green. Check out Celina, Red Bowling Springs, Westmoreland...they are all close to Kentucky but still in TN. 
WELCOME to my neck of the woods!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks, hiddensprings!

I appreciate the mention of Ag Enhancement grants. I hadn't heard of them before. (Feel free to elaborate a little more if you want to!) That's a factor that I hadn't known about before so the thread is indeed working!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Bellyman said:


> Thanks, hiddensprings!
> 
> I appreciate the mention of Ag Enhancement grants. I hadn't heard of them before. (Feel free to elaborate a little more if you want to!) That's a factor that I hadn't known about before so the thread is indeed working!


The Ag Enhancement grants are wonderful for farmers in Tennessee. There are several requirements you have to meet and the application period is only open during the 1st week of June, but they will reimburse up to 50% of cost for certain things (qualified cost) Here's the website where you can get more info. http://www.tn.gov/agriculture/enhancement/basic_requir.shtml I've received grants three times since we've had our farm. They helped with feeders, waterers,etc for my goats, all of my professional soap making equipment, and more. Our governor had stated publically that for every dollar the state invest in farming, we see a great return on our investment. 
Hope that helps


----------

